# Living in Singel red-light district



## newbornman (Mar 12, 2015)

I am moving to Amsterdam for three months soon and apartment I got through the company is in Singel area (Herengracht). Flats looks beautiful (2 rooms, kitchen, tiny balcony window and shower).
I founded this after a little googling: Singel - WikiSexGuide - International World Sex Guide 
So according to that guide Singel is also a red light district. I have been in Amsterdam many times before, but now my understanding is that there are more than one red light district. I have no problem living in the area like that, but my daughter will be visiting me once a month (11) and I would not take him to the red light district where I have been before (De Wallen I assume). I just hate weird questions.
So what do you guys think? Will it be a fine area to live, no junkies or loud prostitutes?

I have been born and raised in Maastricht, but lived most of my life in Sweden. We do not have red light areas in Sweden and neither in Maastricht, so my daughter has not seen things like that.


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Singel is a canal which stretches from the Central Station to the Bloemenmarkt (flower market) which is a distance of about 2km. 

It depends where your apartment is located which determines whether you'll be in the red light district part of it or not. That's located at the Central Station end and stretches as far as the road called Herenstraat which transverses the Singel and the other canals. Beyond the Herenstraat, the Singel leads to one of the Amsterdam University buildings and general tourist orientated areas. 

As regards prostitution, it's mostly older women that ply their trade around Singel with the younger set to be found in De Wallen (The Walls) which draws the most attention. Same goes for the junkies.

Hope this helps.


----------

